# Steel rim center hub caps for 5x115 rim



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm looking for center hub caps for my steel winter rims. I have the Diesel Cruze and would require a hub cap that fits the 5x115 bolt pattern. I tried looking around for some but due to the confusion of people not knowing the different between a hub cap and a full rim cover, I haven't had much luck on my Google searches.

Has anyone here ever had any or know the best place I could search for such items?

Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it was Tomko that determined the 5X115 was shared with the 2013 and older series Impala......you can verify looking at Tire Rack's spec. chart.

Anyways, if this is correct I'd be looking for the little hub center caps that were used on the Impala police package.....mental picture makes the setup look slick.

Rob


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Robby said:


> I think it was Tomko that determined the 5X115 was shared with the 2013 and older series Impala......you can verify looking at Tire Rack's spec. chart.
> 
> Anyways, if this is correct I'd be looking for the little hub center caps that were used on the Impala police package.....mental picture makes the setup look slick.
> 
> Rob


Yes, that's the kind of look I'm going for. A metalic/chrome finish will give the bland, black steel rims a nice touch.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

